# 2003 siena ti/carbon junction



## joebyrne72 (Oct 20, 2005)

hi there...

i have a 2003 Siena, so far so good...no crashes, i baby it .. wipe it down all the time... hang it up gently... I avoid potholes..

but while cleaning it today i noticed that at the junction between the carbon fiber seatstays and the Ti frame started to flake a bit beneath the sticker (near the seat) "hhmm" i said.

i then checked to make sure it was still secure by gently tugging on the frame and noticed that the CF and Ti comes apart slightly.. 

is this normal? still ridable.. 

warranty time? 
any other similar experiences or stories?

what can i expect?

(gasp - a month without my bike? that puts a dent in my plans to say the least)

any help would be greatly appreciated...

thankyou 

joe - (with new found empathy for all the similar "my frame is F#$ked" posts)


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Call Litespeed. The sooner it's in, the sooner you ride. - TF


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Joe,
Call us on monday or even better send me a pic of the problem area with your info to [email protected]
I think I understand what you are talking about, but I think it may sound worse than it is.

Sorry about the hassle

Herbert

Litespeed


----------

